# My scrap yarn afghans



## nitrpat

I had fun making these scrap afghans, except for weaving in all the ends! At least I used up a lot of little balls of yarn.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb

Great job,really colorful!


----------



## inishowen

They're like a stained glass window, very artistically put together.


----------



## fergablu2

Cool! What's the pattern for the bottom one? I've never seen it before.

When I made a scrap afghan, I did it in single crochet stripes, and I just crocheted over the yarn tails. Your afghans are nicer.


----------



## nitrpat

The pattern is called "Rainbow Rings" and is in a magazine I found called Best-Ever Afghans from Crochet Magazine Fall 2011 issue.


----------



## AuntB41

Beautiful and such a masterful job of blending colors.


----------



## Crafty Gardener

Lovely way to use up all the bits and pieces of yarn.


----------



## karwal

Both afghans are beautiful, but the Rainbow Rings seems to tell a story about one's life, colorful and one circle (or area of your life) interweaving with the next.


----------



## Sine

Very colorful!


----------



## babybop

Beautiful afghan.


----------



## grandday

Very nice way to use up those scraps. I have lots.


----------



## HARRINGTON

They are beautiful and colorful and so well crocheted. Great job to be proud of!


----------



## MegK31

Very nice. I love all the colors


----------



## fergablu2

nitrpat said:


> The pattern is called "Rainbow Rings" and is in a magazine I found called Best-Ever Afghans from Crochet Magazine Fall 2011 issue.


Is it this one?

http://www.AnniesCatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=86758&cat_id=1293&source=EPCCF

I'd hate to purchase the wrong issue at $14.99. Thanks.


----------



## amudaus

Lovely afghan,love the colours.


----------



## Tammy

This is very beautiful I to have lots of yarn and lots of scraps I'd like to make something like this I've been working on granny squares and all kinds of stuff I have yarn everywhere LOL is it very hard to do?


----------



## Naneast

Beautiful afghans !


----------



## nitrpat

fergablu2 said:


> nitrpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is called "Rainbow Rings" and is in a magazine I found called Best-Ever Afghans from Crochet Magazine Fall 2011 issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it this one?
> 
> http://www.AnniesCatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=86758&cat_id=1293&source=EPCCF
> 
> I'd hate to purchase the wrong issue at $14.99. Thanks.
Click to expand...

That is the one all right, but I did check on Amazon and you can get a copy for less than $5.00!


----------



## nitrpat

Tammy said:


> This is very beautiful I to have lots of yarn and lots of scraps I'd like to make something like this I've been working on granny squares and all kinds of stuff I have yarn everywhere LOL is it very hard to do?


No hard at all, and the only hard part is not being able to put it down. It's always fun to see how the next color is going to look! Lol!


----------



## Pocahontas

Wow - those are awesome! SO many colors. I've never seen a 'rainbow rings' pattern - it's gorgeous.


----------



## me2memeinVT

Beautiful-who would know they are scraps-now masterpieces!


----------



## fergablu2

nitrpat said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitrpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is called "Rainbow Rings" and is in a magazine I found called Best-Ever Afghans from Crochet Magazine Fall 2011 issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it this one?
> 
> http://www.AnniesCatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=86758&cat_id=1293&source=EPCCF
> 
> I'd hate to purchase the wrong issue at $14.99. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the one all right, but I did check on Amazon and you can get a copy for less than $5.00!
Click to expand...

Thanks. I didn't see it on Amazon, they said it was unavailable, and I may not be able to resist the instant graification of a download.


----------



## kiwiannie

Beautiful afghans,lovely bright colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DeeMar38

Gorgeous afghans! I especially like the Rainbow Rings. Hope I can find the pattern. I'm not familiar with copyright laws, but I assume the pattern can't be reproduced? Thanks for posting. You did a lovely job on both.


----------



## Sheralynn

love the rainbow rings. I've never seen it before and it's so pretty


----------



## medtrans56

Very nice, love the colors, great job


----------



## dachsmom

Your afghans look like you planned to use those colors, not like you had to. Not like some scrapghans I have seen. Very nice.


----------



## Molly Heger

Bright, colorful afgans. Beautiful crochet work !


----------



## kathleenTC

Love that "circular" one. Both are very nice.


----------



## cherluc

both beautiful but really love the second one


----------



## elsiemarley

Sheralynn said:


> love the rainbow rings. I've never seen it before and it's so pretty


Me too, very intriguing.

Take Joy,


----------



## TabathaJoy

Great afghan,love the designs.


----------



## Katsch

gorgeous, nice work


----------



## Grandma11

Really nice


----------



## tatesgirl

I'm really disgusted at this point because I've tried for a half hour to get the Rainbow Rings pattern and only gotten frustrated at all the junk that Google keeps tossing at me, the last being someone in NJ who wants to sell me the pattern on ebay for a little over $7 plus postage for a print in a sheet protector (which I can do myself). And, isn't that in violation of copyrights?

Ravelry was no picnic, either. I couldn't remember my p-word, went to the trouble of getting a new one and then NO MATTER WHAT I TYPE ITS WRONG!

I was excited to finally find a great way to use up the many many leftovers from the socks I've knitted. Now, I don't care if I ever use them up.


----------



## Dohuga

Beautiful! I made an afghan like the first one pictured here. It was beautiful but I made it to fit the King-sized bed we had at the time and it was so heavy, I ended up giving it away.  Your work is lovely!


----------



## Csknitty

Very pretty. Very nice work.


----------



## julietinboots

Not only did you use up a lot of yarn, you made 2 very bright and cheery afghans. I really like the mile a minute.


----------



## Homeshppr

I really love the effect of those entwined circles! I haven't seen this one before.


----------



## skrobert

Lovely! I like to use up my scraps this way also.


----------



## 13068

Oh la la! I love the second one! I have tons of left over yarns - will you make me one! Tee Hee!!!!! Beautiful job!


----------



## kdb

They're are going to be so warm this winter, what treasures. Scrapghans are so much fun to make.


----------



## judyr

WOW!!! I love all the colors, I am a little kid when it comes to afghans with colors - yes, a lot of weaving in ends, but wasn't it worth it? And I say again, WOW!!!


----------



## lilfawn83

nitrpat said:


> I had fun making these scrap afghans, except for weaving in all the ends! At least I used up a lot of little balls of yarn.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love this!!! Can you please give the pattern and or instructions??? Just Beautiful !!!


----------



## DickWorrall

Very nice.
Your 2nd afghan reminded me of one that I did years ago.
It is an Annie's Attic pattern. It has since been published in another Annie's Attic book.
That picture was taken years ago.
And the cat, had to be in every picture. LOL..
Dick


----------



## Izziebear

Really pretty. I don't have enough patience to knit all those little squares together.


----------



## Rescue Mom

LOVE the Baby Rings afghan - searched the internet and found a used book with the that afghan for $.68 plus $3.99 shipping from Amazon (Mile-A-Minute Afghans by Leisure Arts).

Right after I ordered the book I found what appears to be a FREE pattern for the same afghan from a different book! Here is the link (Scroll to Baby Rings):

http://books.google.com/books?id=9T25bLUJWukC&pg=PA54&lpg=PA54&dq=how+to+crochet+interlocking+rings&source=bl&ots=7FS3NE23st&sig=IMingIQ6-w2HYmI1jK0eGRzaWxA&hl=en#v=onepage&q=how%20to%20crochet%20interlocking%20rings&f=false

Scroll down to Baby Rings.

Don't know how this can be free, but looks it to me. Am still glad I got the book as I will surely use it.

Looks like the same basic pattern, no?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

So pretty!

Hazel


----------



## punky158

absolutely love them, good job


----------



## elsiemarley

Rescue Mom said:


> LOVE the Baby Rings afghan - searched the internet and found a used book with the that afghan for $.68 plus $3.99 shipping from Amazon (Mile-A-Minute Afghans by Leisure Arts).
> 
> Right after I ordered the book I found what appears to be a FREE pattern for the same afghan from a different book! Here is the link (Scroll to Baby Rings):
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=9T25bLUJWukC&pg=PA54&lpg=PA54&dq=how+to+crochet+interlocking+rings&source=bl&ots=7FS3NE23st&sig=IMingIQ6-w2HYmI1jK0eGRzaWxA&hl=en#v=onepage&q=how%20to%20crochet%20interlocking%20rings&f=false
> 
> Scroll down to Baby Rings.
> 
> Don't know how this can be free, but looks it to me. Am still glad I got the book as I will surely use it.
> 
> Looks like the same basic pattern, no?


This was a preview of what is in this book (Blue Ribbon. . . ) -- no way to save it or copy and paste -- I found this book at Wal-mart Ship to Store for a little over $9 -- no shipping, although you could have it shipped to home as well. I was due for some new afgan patterns, so went ahead and ordered it.

Take Joy,


----------



## WelshWooly

Both are lovely but where did you get the pattern for the second one, I've never seen any thing like it in all my years crocheting? I would love to have a go at it.


----------



## ssk1953

Your afghans are so beautiful! I love both of them.


----------



## threekidsmom

Love them, both!


----------



## mmMardi

Rescue Mom said:


> LOVE the Baby Rings afghan - searched the internet and found a used book with the that afghan for $.68 plus $3.99 shipping from Amazon (Mile-A-Minute Afghans by Leisure Arts).
> 
> Right after I ordered the book I found what appears to be a FREE pattern for the same afghan from a different book! Here is the link (Scroll to Baby Rings):
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=9T25bLUJWukC&pg=PA54&lpg=PA54&dq=how+to+crochet+interlocking+rings&source=bl&ots=7FS3NE23st&sig=IMingIQ6-w2HYmI1jK0eGRzaWxA&hl=en#v=onepage&q=how%20to%20crochet%20interlocking%20rings&f=false
> 
> Scroll down to Baby Rings.
> 
> Don't know how this can be free, but looks it to me. Am still glad I got the book as I will surely use it.
> 
> Looks like the same basic pattern, no?


I just bought the afghan book on ebay.


----------



## Teeple

Outstanding, both are gorgeous.


----------



## lilfawn83

Rescue Mom said:


> LOVE the Baby Rings afghan - searched the internet and found a used book with the that afghan for $.68 plus $3.99 shipping from Amazon (Mile-A-Minute Afghans by Leisure Arts).
> 
> Right after I ordered the book I found what appears to be a FREE pattern for the same afghan from a different book! Here is the link (Scroll to Baby Rings):
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=9T25bLUJWukC&pg=PA54&lpg=PA54&dq=how+to+crochet+interlocking+rings&source=bl&ots=7FS3NE23st&sig=IMingIQ6-w2HYmI1jK0eGRzaWxA&hl=en#v=onepage&q=how%20to%20crochet%20interlocking%20rings&f=false
> 
> Scroll down to Baby Rings.
> 
> Don't know how this can be free, but looks it to me. Am still glad I got the book as I will surely use it.
> 
> Looks like the same basic pattern, no?


OMG !!! Thank You so very much!! : )...Also I was looking and it has another pattern I wanted, The ABC Baby Blocks...The Aran I will try to make as well...Thanks again, Sandra


----------



## lilfawn83

elsiemarley said:


> Rescue Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the Baby Rings afghan - searched the internet and found a used book with the that afghan for $.68 plus $3.99 shipping from Amazon (Mile-A-Minute Afghans by Leisure Arts).
> 
> Right after I ordered the book I found what appears to be a FREE pattern for the same afghan from a different book! Here is the link (Scroll to Baby Rings):
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=9T25bLUJWukC&pg=PA54&lpg=PA54&dq=how+to+crochet+interlocking+rings&source=bl&ots=7FS3NE23st&sig=IMingIQ6-w2HYmI1jK0eGRzaWxA&hl=en#v=onepage&q=how%20to%20crochet%20interlocking%20rings&f=false
> 
> Scroll down to Baby Rings.
> 
> Don't know how this can be free, but looks it to me. Am still glad I got the book as I will surely use it.
> 
> Looks like the same basic pattern, no?
> 
> 
> 
> This was a preview of what is in this book (Blue Ribbon. . . ) -- no way to save it or copy and paste -- I found this book at Wal-mart Ship to Store for a little over $9 -- no shipping, although you could have it shipped to home as well. I was due for some new afgan patterns, so went ahead and ordered it.
> 
> Take Joy,
Click to expand...

I saved it to my Favorites...: )


----------



## pattiknitter

Simply beautiful, would sure love to be able to crochet like that!!


----------



## Knitsbybritt

Wow! These are beautifully constructed and I am loving all the colors!


----------



## jan m

The Rainbow Rings is especially nice--looks like stained glass.


----------



## Yarn Lady

I have the Rainbow Rings pattern also but have never made it. How many circles and half circles did you crochet for each panel?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

WOW NitrPat ..your work is so wonderfully done...I LOVE both scrap afghans...


----------



## Lalane

Beautiful work.


----------



## bettyirene

Simply superb - a gorgeous mix of colours, and beautifully done.


----------



## smileydeniseral

I am specially attracted to the hexagon afghan. My Grandma made one of these each for my sister and me. Every hexagon had a matching opposite. ex; hex one, red in center,purple on outside; hex two, purple in center, red on outside. Still love it today.


----------



## qod

Beautiful!


----------



## Mungie

nitrpat said:


> I had fun making these scrap afghans, except for weaving in all the ends! At least I used up a lot of little balls of yarn.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


Beautiful job. What a lot of ends to sew in.


----------



## karen2835

Oh wow........these are very pretty and very colorful.........now I know someone could use the lot of scrapghan yarn I have listed, lol.......and I'll take $15 for the lot, not $18...........


----------



## love to knit

Pretty


----------



## Ranji

Really gorgeous afghans. Great job!!! I love the Rainbow Rings and shall try one out for my granddaughter. Hope it comes out as lovely as yours!


----------



## CrochetyLady

I especially like the rainbow rings, unusual and quite pretty.


----------



## karen2835

I apologize but my computer is acting up again and I have to keep refreshing my pages after i've written something so I was wanting to ask if you had shared your patterns for these scrapghans.........if they are purchased patterns, was a link posted?


nitrpat said:


> I had fun making these scrap afghans, except for weaving in all the ends! At least I used up a lot of little balls of yarn.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## i knit

excellent work you do & such pretty colors together!


----------



## nitrpat

karen2835 said:


> I apologize but my computer is acting up again and I have to keep refreshing my pages after i've written something so I was wanting to ask if you had shared your patterns for these scrapghans.........if they are purchased patterns, was a link posted?
> 
> 
> nitrpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had fun making these scrap afghans, except for weaving in all the ends! At least I used up a lot of little balls of yarn.  :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Check the first page where I have mentioned where I found the Rainbow Rings pattern. The hexagon pattern was on the back of the label for "I Love This Yarn" skein.


----------



## BarbL

I would love to get the pattern for the second afghan, it is quite unique.


----------



## suelou

wow just beautiful especialy love the second one


----------



## maryrose

very pretty & colorful afghans!


----------



## vayankee

Your hexagon afghan is very pretty with it's stained-glass look, but the rainbow rings is a real eye-catcher!


----------

